# I may have been given the all clear to TTC - eek!



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

As you may see from my sig, I have had some problems since trying to conceive #2 earlier this year. Was basically told not to because the risk to my own health was so strong, I was at risk of potentially going blind due to a serious eye disease, and pregnancy can aggravate the condition.
I had an operation in July and was told by my consultant to wait six months before even trying to conceive again. However he could not tell me the risk of the condition progressing if I did get pregnant again, saying 'everyone's different'.

Not happy with this fence sitting I sought another medical opinion last week.

The doctor I saw said I could TTC but may need some more treatment to the other eye. Whilst this is not good, I am glad that I should be able to have another pregnancy in his opinion. He said he wasn't afraid to say to women with this condition when they couldn't get pregnant, and had said that to some ladies in the past, but I was not as bad as that so should be ok. Although nothing is definite - it's still a risk.

He said I didn't even need to wait six months so long as I have the treatment within the next few months and don't start trying until I have a diagnostic test done (a few weeks).

Hopefully I will have the test done the week before I  ovulate so should be able to start playing 'catch the egg' again next month. I say 'again' but I've never actually TTC before as #1 was a happy accident.

Just after I'd seen the doctor, spookily three days later my IUD worked its way loose and fell out.

Maybe this is a sign that my body is ready to breed


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ginsy - wishing you all the luck in the world for #2 - everything in life is a risk, calculated or otherwise - you obviously feel that this worth the risk - wishing you all the very best for your treatment, and 'breeding' hahaha..
and yep, I think your IUD falling out is a sign !
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Sheila, I have a date for my diagnostic test now 4th Oct, I have to wait 48 hours for the drug to leave my system and then can TTC so this should be well in time for ovulation.
Need to get with the programme with the whole ovulation thing, I've no idea what day of my cycle I'm on at the mo but flo due soon so can start counting from there I guess.
Then I can join all the other ladies on the 2 week wait next month.
I really do think my coil falling out was a sign, I was so unhappy to put it in in the first place as I'd literally just come off my mirena back in February and three days later after visiting the opticians for a sight test was told I had problems in my eye, so had to get something put back in.
Didn't even have time to DTD!


----------

